# New Pictures of 'Zilla' the Aldabra



## Savannah30 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey guys...have some new pics of godzilla, my aldabra tortoise...he's tippin the scales now at over 120lbs at around 6.5 yrs old in my south florida backyard  Enjoy! More pics to come l8r


----------



## wellington (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## CT Grim (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow, he looks fantastic! ....love the worried look on Mr Dog's face!


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice tort!


----------



## sportychick (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow that's amazing!! Beautiful picture


----------



## Cadance (Apr 30, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 30, 2012)

that is such a cute picture


----------



## DixieParadise (Apr 30, 2012)

Agree great picture. Dog looks more scared than the tortoise.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice looking Aldabra...


----------



## 1208jen (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! What an awesome tortoise!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 30, 2012)

Awesome, dang 120 Pounds just at 6 and half years!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 30, 2012)

Growing fast!


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 30, 2012)

Godzilla looks great!! Soon he will outgrow your dog


----------



## Savannah30 (Apr 30, 2012)

More zilla!

and me with zilla 


He gets a good 30 mins of petting on the weekend from me and the gf...during the week im busy at vet tech school but he stays busy roaming the backyard eating grass all day and whatever i give him, dont know if its a male or female yet but i do know he/she's been growin a steady 4-5lbs each month the last year or so and shell still seems prrrty smooth  Only downside is the cleaning up of poop once weekly....hardly has any smell but fills up an entire big bucket LOL


----------



## Snapper925 (Apr 30, 2012)

He looks great! I'm jealous, BEAUTIFUL property by the way


----------



## Savannah30 (May 10, 2012)

Snapper925 said:


> He looks great! I'm jealous, BEAUTIFUL property by the way



Thanks!!! perfect warmth year round for havin these guys outdoors


----------



## Jacob (May 10, 2012)

Looks very happy!


----------



## Savannah30 (May 10, 2012)

lol he is...its honestly easier for me to rub his neck while sitting on top of him (not putting all my weight on him of course, my feet stay on the ground...so partial weight lol)


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2012)

love Muscovy ducks! what does the smaller wire along the bottom of the fence keep out? or did it help keep him in?


----------



## Savannah30 (May 10, 2012)

Those ducks are actually really friendly but once they started coming in and eating the tortoise's food i had to stop feedin em ;(. The wire along the bottom was actually from 5 yrs back when I got the lil aldabra (who weighed 14-15 ounces at the time, could put him in the palm of my hand)...so he couldnt get out. Now it doesnt matter....he cant get out...but it keeps the ducks/toads/frogs out


----------



## clare n (May 11, 2012)

That is one amazing tortoise! Love it!


----------



## cemmons12 (May 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## IowaGuy28 (May 11, 2012)

Holy wow! Awesome tort!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 12, 2012)

Great looking tort


----------



## Rockford (May 13, 2012)

Great picture, very nice


----------

